# Fracino heavnley blocked



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi there my Gaggia Classic recently stopped heating so rather than fix it I though I would upgrade so picked up a second hand fracino heavenly but when tested it filled the boiler ok heats up pressure around 1.1 bar steam works fine but no water comes out the group head when the switch is operated the pump comes on but no water coming through can anyone suggest where to start looking? I'm guessing it's a blockage somewhere.

the person I bought it from said it wasn't used much then sat unused for a few years the shower screen and dispersion block were far from clean so probably not been well maintained I only paid £200 and the owner said she will take it back if not working so not the end of the world if it can't be fixed many thanks james


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi James, usually two common suspects if you are getting no water at all through the group head;

No1: Faulty solenoid valve. The coils that operate the solenoid valve to allow the flow of water from the group head can often fail. It is a simple like for like swap. A fairly simple way to test for this is to operate the group head via the switch and you should instantly hear a notable 'click'. This is the nucleus inside the solenoid engaging to allow flow, if you don't hear it chances are the coil is faulty.

No2: Blocked filter and jet within the group head. If you remove the chrome nut on top of the group head you should see a small cylindrical mesh filter, and inside here is a jet (basically a small bolt with a drilled hole through it) the hole is very small and can often be blocked up easily by scale and crap. remove it with a 7mm(i think) socket, descale/clean/poke through with a paper clip.

There are of course other reasons, you could have power issues, blockages elsewhere etc etc but in my experience these are the most common 2 reasons, and fairly simple to rectify too.

Make sure your machine is unplugged, and cold before attempting any repairs!!

Good luck!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you so much customcoffe option 2 worked perfect I now have a fully functional heavnly great stuff









there wasn't any mesh filter when I removed the chrome bolt but I removed the next bolt with the hole in it and cleaned it out (quite a long 8/9mm bolt) I havnt dated it from the serial number but if I'm reading it right the pump is dated 2000 it also doesn't have a hot water tap just the steam wand so maybe slightly different the main thing is it's working great doent look to have been used much either probably just not been looked after I will give it a descale and back flush tomorrow thanks again customcoffe very much appreciated cheers james


----------



## RawCoffee (Feb 5, 2020)

thanks @customcoffee for your help on this thread. I descaled the jet on my Contempo, but had to remove the solenoid to get to the blockage further down. Putting the solenoid back on, I cant get it done up tightly without its cables fouling on the stainless steel panel of the coffee machine case. Will a bit of locktite do the job on this one? Everything seems to work fine even though the solenoid has a bit of a wobble to it.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Take a picture?


----------

